# Let's See Those Buckskins and Silver Dapples!



## Nomi (Jul 18, 2008)

Though there is truly no such thing as a bad color, I'll admit I have a soft spot for buckskins (and duns) and silver dapples. So lets see all those buckskins (and duns) and silver dapples I know must be out there somewhere!


----------



## Nomi (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh, I know someone out there must have a buckskin, dun or silver dapple horse! Don't be shy! Indulge a bored and horseless girl. We can never see too many horses.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Nomi said:


> Though there is truly no such thing as a bad color, I'll admit I have a soft spot for buckskins (and duns) and silver dapples. So lets see all those buckskins (and duns) and silver dapples I know must be out there somewhere!


I have a dapple grey mare. Would that be close enough to a Silver Dapple? lol


----------



## Nomi (Jul 18, 2008)

Sure, why not!? It's got the dapple part at any rate.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Okay. lol

This is Comet. She's a five year old Arabian mare.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

That forth pic is gorgous !!! very pretty horse


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

lacyloo said:


> That forth pic is gorgous !!! very pretty horse


Thank you! 
I was quite happy the way that photograph turned out myself.
Though, in her defense, she is pretty photogenic, I think.


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

WSA, beautiful mare!!! I am jealous!


----------



## Nomi (Jul 18, 2008)

What a beautiful mare! She certainly is photogenic. I'm also jealous.

Anyone else out there have a buckskin, dun or silver dapple? (Or dapple grey. XD )


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

melinda27858 said:


> WSA, beautiful mare!!! I am jealous!


Thank you!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Nomi said:


> What a beautiful mare! She certainly is photogenic. I'm also jealous.
> 
> Anyone else out there have a buckskin, dun or silver dapple? (Or dapple grey. XD )


lol

Thank you!


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm working with a horse that is a palomino and turns a "chocolate palomino" in the summer time and brings out a few dapples.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh. MY. Gosh. How come everyone on the HF has the best looking horses??? Especially these colours, I have a HUGE soft spot for Bucks.


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Ahh, I love buckskins and dapples =D.

Smurf. TB/Percheron/Something else gelding.









































Filly. 4 year old Arabian mare.


----------



## Nomi (Jul 18, 2008)

What a handsome boy Gemini! He really is good looking! 
And Kabam, Smurf looks like a darling! And the filly is beautiful. Would you call her color dark buckskin, or muddy buckskin?


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Nomi--Haha, thank you. Smurf is a little brat, haha. He's very sneaky and an attention hog.
I'm not sure about Filly, to tell you the truth. She was just a horse at my friend's old barn. She lightens up in the summer [as most horses would, hah]. I wish I had more recent pictures of her =/


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Awww, all of your horses are so pretty! I'm totally jealous!


----------



## .A.j. (Aug 29, 2007)

Here's my grey, not silver, but still a cutie.  
Flynn has a strange colour, we debate whether or not he is really dappled. There was a bit of brown in his coat as a foal but most of it has faded out.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Ooh how cuteee!!  They're all adorable.
I shall post some of Lexi soon!


----------



## Nomi (Jul 18, 2008)

Flynn is an absolute cutie! He does have a bit of a red cast about him. Maybe he has a little roan to him. 

And as a note (since I'm prone to using the wrong termenology) when I say silver dapple I'm refering to the silver dapple gene which dilutes black or bay to a chocolate or brown with a light flaxen mane. I'm sorry if I'm using the wrong termenology and confusing anyone!


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

i have a dapple grey but really cant be bothered posting pics of him....i have so many pics in other posts....


----------



## Abbytales (Aug 6, 2008)

I Have a buckskin Gypsy Cob filly called Hope. I love her colour!


----------

